# (Solved) NAV R6025 Pure virtual function call error



## bluesy (May 17, 2003)

Hi There,
This post is for me/my computer... I've been spending the better part of three weeks trying to load Norton Antivirus on my machine after I had it working with my Sygate Personal Firewall fine with subscription updates... but my husband put the 2003 version on and now I can't get it to stay enabled at all... I keep getting Microsoft Visual C R605 Pure Virtual Function Cell errors on my machine when I boot it up now and... sometimes, for a fleeting moment, Norton will say it's enabled, then stop working. I keep getting that there's an error with CCAPP.exe, which is enabled in my startup programs and my firewall is set up to accept all Norton stuff, including this... so there's not a conflict there.

I took off any soft of spyware that could give me trouble with Adaware and search and destroy and have run system mechanic to clean up anything else that could be causing this.

I hate to be unprotected with only a firewall, especially since my friend's computers have been hacked and hijacked to be used as servers. I've opened mail from her and thought maybe I got her virus, but ran all sorts of scans on Symantec and Panda and it says there's nothing wrong.

When I go to the Symantec site to find out what this error code is it won't let me open the link to the information no matter what I do (I know, weird, huh).

I've installed and reinstalled the thing like 6 times now, to no avail... I've cleaned out all symantec stuff on registry and tried over, to see if that was conflicting with it.

I took it off and loaded a free antivirus software that you recommended here yesterday, AVG, and it froze my computer completely and won't work on it, so I took that off.

I'm about to give up entirely on the hope of having antivirus software on this, which I know is stupid, but what can I do?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Bluesy
Here is one article from norton that applies to your problem:
Norton Article

----------------------Article content---------------------------
Error: "Runtime Error!...C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\<File name>...R6025 - Pure virtual function call" when running Norton AntiVirus 2003

Situation:
When you right-click the Norton AntiVirus 2003 or Norton AntiVirus 2003 Professional Edition (NAV) Auto-Protect icon in the System Tray, you see the following error message:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime Error!

program: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CcApp.exe
R6025 - Pure virtual function call

This error message can also reference C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Nmain.exe.

When you click OK, the error message goes away, but Auto-Protect remains disabled. This error can also occur when the computer starts up or shuts down. It can also happen randomly.

Solution:
This error can be caused by a conflict with an old version of a CompuServe file named RpaWinet.dll. Follow these steps to search for and rename the file:

To configure Windows to show all files:

Start Windows Explorer. 
Click the View menu (Windows 98) or the Tools menu (Windows XP), and then click Options or "Folder options." 
Click the View tab. 
Clear the "Hide file extensions for known file types" check box. 
Do one of the following: 
Windows 98. In the Advanced settings box, under the "Hidden files" folder, click Show all files. 
Windows XP. Uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and under the "Hidden files" folder, click "Show hidden files and folders."
Click Yes if you see a Warning dialog box. 
Click Apply, and then click OK.
Follow the instructions for your operating system

Windows 98 
Click Start, point to Find or Search, and then click Files or Folders. 
Make sure that "Look in" is set to (C) and that "Include subfolders" is checked. 
In the "Named" or "Search for..." box, type--or copy and paste--the following file names:

RpaWinet.dll

Click Find Now or Search Now. 
Right-click the file that is displayed, and then click Rename. 
Type RpaWinet.old and then press Enter.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: If you see a message indicating that the file cannot be changed, then follow the steps in the document How to start the computer in Safe mode to restart the computer in Safe mode and then rename the file.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Yes if you see another prompt. 
Close the Find utility and all open programs, and then restart the computer.

Windows XP 
Click Start, and then click Search. 
Click All files and folders. 
In the "All or part of the file name" box, type--or copy and paste--the following file names:

RpaWinet.dll

Verify that "Look in" is set to "Local Hard Drives" or to (C. 
Click "More advanced options." 
Check "Search system folders." 
Check "Search subfolders." 
Click Search. 
Right-click the file that is displayed, and then click Rename. 
Type RpaWinet.old and then press Enter.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: If you see a message indicating that the file cannot be changed, then follow the steps in the document How to start the computer in Safe mode to restart the computer in Safe mode and then rename the file.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Yes if you see another prompt.. 
Close the Search utility and all open programs, and then restart the computer.
------------------------ Article end--------------------------

Hope that applies and helps.

Dave


----------



## bluesy (May 17, 2003)

I did what you said and it seems to be working fine now...

I can't thank you enough! I've been trying to figure this out for weeks and couldn't access the links on Symantec that talked about it for some bizarre reason.

My fingers are crossed though... as I'm just not trusting this product isn't going to go weird on me again.

Thanks again! I am once again protected,

bluesy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Bluesy
Glad all is well now!

Take care and will consider matter solved.

Dave


----------

